# Chocolate self's



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

current chocolate self litter


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

omg how cute are they!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww those are sweet you breeding to show them ship?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmm eventually show

they are about a year off lolz. these are technically my sons.

he will be keping a couple and selling the rest.

think they'll be 3 pairs in this litter for sale maybe more. This is only half of the litter. One doe had 14 originally, the other doe only had two. So after culling for size i had 2 sets of 6 , so 6 with each doe. it worked out nice and they are fat chubby babies so all looking good.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Got to love a choc, would love to see how they turn out. I just might have to have a few off you via our lovely courier Dave.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Oakelm said:


> Got to love a choc, would love to see how they turn out. I just might have to have a few off you via our lovely courier Dave.


well i'll keep posting pics and sure we can sort something with dave!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw! They look lovely! Why do I live so far away from such nice mice  ! :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Love them xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ship did you change your name? i'm confused


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lolz, yeah i changed my username. i fancied a change, figured i should give up my fantasy of rattus rattus


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Im planning a chocolate self litter in the future


----------

